# Your Thoughts



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been asked by a commerical account that I do all of their landscaping and plowing for an estimate for cleaning their lot. Picking up trash, and sweeping the lot. I already clean the big stuff up when I mow, and I blow the parking lot with my blower and have a Billy Goat for the edges. It only take us a few extra minutes to do this after each mow, and for the winter, I can not see it taking more than 30 minutes or so. I have 2 lots right next to each other, one about 100 spaces, the other in about 40 spaces. My questions is, how do I bill them, when I already do most of the stuff when I am there mowing anyway, and during the winter, just bill them for the hour that I am there, or just the 1/2 that it takes me. I do not have to haul anything away, it is all throw-out in thier dumpster.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

MB3;416088 said:


> I have been asked by a commerical account that I do all of their landscaping and plowing for an estimate for cleaning their lot. Picking up trash, and sweeping the lot. I already clean the big stuff up when I mow, and I blow the parking lot with my blower and have a Billy Goat for the edges. It only take us a few extra minutes to do this after each mow, and for the winter, I can not see it taking more than 30 minutes or so. I have 2 lots right next to each other, one about 100 spaces, the other in about 40 spaces. My questions is, how do I bill them, when I already do most of the stuff when I am there mowing anyway, and during the winter, just bill them for the hour that I am there, or just the 1/2 that it takes me. I do not have to haul anything away, it is all throw-out in thier dumpster.


It seems like your looking for a way to charge them very little by how you explain it.
It's easy, do it for free or next to nothing or get serious about sweeping.

Most of us who sweep 6 months of the year make very good money. Why not get someone around where the site is give you an estimate. You could say you're going to sub it out and that makes it legit. If you're lucky you may find a good company and actually sub it and make good coin.

I'd get several bids and determine what to do next..?

Whatever you do, don't forget people value sweeping and don't leave large piles of cash on the table.


----------

